# Ground Beef Jerky recipe



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 14, 2020)

I have tried some prepackaged jerky seasonings and have not liked to much.  What your favorite go to recipe for ground beef jerky?


----------



## daveomak (May 14, 2020)

I've made GPJ and used my regular "bacon" ingredients...    Cure#1, salt, sugar...  and it tastes like bacon...  ground pork jerky...


----------



## daveomak (May 14, 2020)

I've also used NESCO seasoning...   It has great flavor....


----------



## daveomak (May 14, 2020)

Generally AC Leggs has good mixes..
And Marty makes good mixes.... Owens BBQ.....


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 14, 2020)

Think the last I one used was Backwoods.  I have a recipe for a spicy regular jerky that I really like but not sure about putting liquid in ground beef jerky.  Trying to stay low carb during the week and jerky fits the bill.  Got tired of the regular jerky getting stuck in teeth so been doing the ground beef.


----------



## Joatman (May 14, 2020)

I’ve tried quite a few and to be honest, I like them all! The last that I bought was a variety pack made by Hi Mountain. It has 5 different flavors and of course the cure. I can’t remember which sporting goods store I bought it from....probably Bass Pro or Cabelas. But I really really like this. Very easy to use. Ill also substitute my own seasoning.....or add extra pepper, garlic powder, cayenne after the curing period. If I add extra flavor, I don’t do this until after the initial curing period. This way I’m not throwing off the cure/seasoning ratio.


----------



## Winterrider (May 14, 2020)

High Country is quite good for commercial seasoning. 
Excalibur Bloody Mary mix is the bomb. Did whole  meat but I'm sure would be good with ground also. Owens also has a very good variety of good ones.


 disco
 , OFG jerky is very good


----------



## tallbm (May 14, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> I have tried some prepackaged jerky seasonings and have not liked to much.  What your favorite go to recipe for ground beef jerky?



I've used a few different options which includes doing my own concoctions.

LEM backwoods seems to be good, I haven't tried their teriyaki or caju but the origina, hot, black pepper, hickory, etc. were all good.

The key to any of those store bought is to hope they aren't too salty.  
I find a good rule of thumb with the LEM seasonings (and works with other store bought brands) is use about 3% of the seasoning by weight rather than their not so precise tablesoon measures.
Meaning if u have a pack of seasoning for 25 pounds of jerky and u are doing 10 pounds of meat I do 3% x 10 pounds = 4.8oz of seasoning to mix in.  Math is (.03 x 160oz = 4.8oz) but its better to measure everything in grams because fractional numbers are no ta problem where 3/4 or .75 of a pound is 12 ounces 7.5 ounces and the difference is considerable so just convert to grams or at least ounces and do your math. 

I then do a little test fry patty the size of a silver dollar or so and see if its too salty.
Rule of thumb on tasting too salty is that if its gets you thinking "this may be too salty" then it will absolutely be too salty once all the moisture is dehydrated out of it.
If you think "hmm it could use a little more but not much...." then that is the point to stop for sure!

Make a 3-5 pound batch of something and let us know what you land on! :)


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 15, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> High Country is quite good for commercial seasoning.
> Excalibur Bloody Mary mix is the bomb. Did whole  meat but I'm sure would be good with ground also. Owens also has a very good variety of good ones.
> 
> 
> ...



That bloody mary mix sounds great.  Do any grocery stores sell it?


----------



## Buckeye1 (May 15, 2020)

How do you know when ground beef jerky is done?


----------



## Joatman (May 15, 2020)

I used an electric dehydrator when I made ground beef jerky. I sold the thing quite a while ago but I think the temperature I used was about 160°. Somewhere around there...... I kept them in the dehydrator overnight. Once they were done I would pat them dry with paper towels to remove all of the grease on the surface of each piece. I never really went by time but by texture. If you leave them in for too long they will get brittle and crispy so you want to get them out before that happens because they are going to continue to get a little dryer as they cool down. I also turned them over once during the dehydration period. If you use a smoker of any sort the key would be to keep the temperature low enough for the meat to dry before it gets too cooked. I only make whole muscle beef jerky now And it usually only takes about 3 to 4 hours. But I use a higher heat than I would if I were using a dehydrator. The picture on my profile is a plate of beef jerky that I made in my Kamado. It took only 3.5 hours. I would just suggest keeping an eye on it and taking a piece out every so often and let it get to room temperature to see if it needs any more time. Your first couple batches will probably be a learning experience.Hope this helps


----------



## Winterrider (May 15, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> That bloody mary mix sounds great.  Do any grocery stores sell it?


Not sure, I got mine from Waltons.
Owens BBQ, I believe he has a Bloody Mary mix also.


----------



## Steve H (May 16, 2020)

P&S seasonings has the Bloody Mary mix also. It is what I use. Good stuff.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (May 16, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Not sure, I got mine from Waltons.
> Owens BBQ, I believe he has a Bloody Mary mix also.


Is there any other seasoning from Waltons I should look at?


----------



## Winterrider (May 16, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Is there any other seasoning from Waltons I should look at?


That is the only one I have tried so far. 
I did get this also upon my brother recommendations. They use it yearly, it is that good. Will make soon.





						Holly Regular Pork Sausage Seasoning - Excalibur Seasoning - Walton's
					

A medium pork sausage seasoning that makes a great breakfast sausage.  Our Holly Regular Pork Sausage Seasoning is our #1 Best Selling Breakfast Sausage Seasoning.




					www.waltonsinc.com


----------



## daveomak (May 17, 2020)

Brian Trommater said:


> Is there any other seasoning from Waltons I should look at?



Brian, morning....   I've been using Walton's cures for awhile...   I just noticed they have added Erythorbate, and are recommending it when dry rub cures are used...   I have searched the FSIS manual and I can't find where it is recommended for "Dry Rub" curing....  
I have a belly in the refer now where Erythorbate is in the rub...   Looks like the nitrite is NOT penetrating the belly...   I will know more in a few days and do a thread on it...
My recommendation is.....   ONLY INJECT Erythorbate when curing...   Do NOT use it in a rub...   More later.....   
Dave


----------



## tallbm (May 18, 2020)

Buckeye1 said:


> How do you know when ground beef jerky is done?



Hi there and welcome!
When u bend it, it starts to show signs of breaking.  From there it is ready and if u keep going it will just get too dry and brittle.  The drying continues well after u pull it


----------



## Buckeye1 (May 18, 2020)

Tall,

thanks for the response. It will be some trial and error I'm sure. But that is the fun!!


----------



## disco (May 20, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> High Country is quite good for commercial seasoning.
> Excalibur Bloody Mary mix is the bomb. Did whole  meat but I'm sure would be good with ground also. Owens also has a very good variety of good ones.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks so much!


----------



## mossymo (Jun 14, 2020)




----------

